# Hot Guys From Life Magazine !



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Well the gents have theirs 










Not so many to choose from for the Girls :icon_smile_big:


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, maybe a few iconic hotties !




























Denise


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Well done Denise. Bravo.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you kindly sir :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Moved to the Interchange at the original poster's request.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

*Steve McQueen*


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Andy said:


> Moved to the Interchange at the original poster's request.


Thank you Andy :icon_smile:


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Mr McQueen, now theres a man with style....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Congratulations Dolly,you made a thread.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That sounds awfully sarcastic...


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Howard said:


> Congratulations Dolly,you made a thread.


Yes i did, a little tongue in cheek but there are some very dashing gents on those pages of Life Magazine :icon_smile:
Thanks for the idea Howard :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Jovan said:


> That sounds awfully sarcastic...


It was actualy Howards idea, i tried to gate crash the gents thread :icon_smile:

I hope more ladies join the forum, im sure not too many gents want to see "HOT GUYS" , although im sure many admire their style .
Denise


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

A few more to admire ...










Sean Connery
​









Montgommery Clift










Paul Newman

Denise


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwdolly said:


> Yes i did, a little tongue in cheek but there are some very dashing gents on those pages of Life Magazine :icon_smile:
> Thanks for the idea Howard :icon_smile_wink:


You're very welcome,my pleasure.


----------

